#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  مسابقة رمضان الشرعية (شارك لتفد وتستفيد)

## الأزهري المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أحبتي في الله
كل عام وأنتم الى الله أقرب وعلى الطاعة أدوم إلى الجنة أقرب وعن النار أبعد
وجعل الله هذا الشهر هو خير من كل شهر مر عليكم في حياتكم
ووفقنا الله واياكم فيه الى ما يحب ويرضى
اللهم آمين
مع مسابقة رمضان نتعلم معاً من أمور ديننا فالنبي يقول من يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين
اللهم فقهنا في ديننا
اللهم آمين

----------


## الأزهري المصري

مع الحلقة الأولى واليوم الأول من رمضان والسؤال الأول:




ننتظر إجاباتكم 
الأسرع والأصح هو من يفوز بإذن الله تعالى في المسابقة
جعلنا الله واياكم من الفائزين في الداريين

----------


## boukybouky

> مع الحلقة الأولى واليوم الأول من رمضان والسؤال الأول:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ننتظر إجاباتكم 
> الأسرع والأصح هو من يفوز بإذن الله تعالى في المسابقة
> جعلنا الله واياكم من الفائزين في الداريين


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل سنة و انت طيب الازهري و رمضان كريم 

انا جيت اول ما شوفت المسابقة و يا رب اوفق في الإجابة  :: 

يحرم على المعتكف الجماع أثناء الليل لقوله تعالى:"ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون"سورة البقرة الآية: 187 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب الازهري و رمضان كريم 
> 
> انا جيت اول ما شوفت المسابقة و يا رب اوفق في الإجابة 
> 
> يحرم على المعتكف الجماع أثناء الليل لقوله تعالى:"ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون"سورة البقرة الآية: 187 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم الى الله أقرب وعلى الطاعة أدوم وإلى الجنة أقرب وعن النار أبعد
اللهم آمين
ما شاء الله على السرعة والدقة 
إجابة صحيحة
 ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3:: 
كده كسبتي معانا أول نقطة في المسابقة
مبارك عليكِ
تابعي معانا باقي الاسئلة بإذن الله تعالى
 :2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

برافو يا باشمهندسة  

لحقتيها من بقى

اللهم ارزقنا فهما وعلما للتقوى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> برافو يا باشمهندسة  
> 
> لحقتيها من بقى
> 
> اللهم ارزقنا فهما وعلما للتقوى


شد حيلك أيها الطائر لتقتنص الإجابة المرة القادمة بإذن الله تعالى  ::

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. الأزهري المصري





ضمن فعاليات ومسابقات شهر رمضان الكريم 

وضمن النشاطات المطروحـه بأبناء مصـــــر

جاءت مباردتك ومسابقة رمضان الشرعية

فهنيئاً لنا هذا التميز والإبداع الراقي الجديد

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..... تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. الأزهري المصري
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أخي الحبيب في الله أيمن
بارك الله فيك ووفقك وايانا الى كل خير وجعلنا سببا في هداية الناس في هذا الشهر المبارك
اللهم آمين

----------


## الأزهري المصري

مع السؤال الثاني واليوم الثاني من أيام الشهر المبارك

----------


## boukybouky

> مع السؤال الثاني واليوم الثاني من أيام الشهر المبارك


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يحدث ذلك في صلاة الخسوف (خسوف الشمس) 

صلاة الخسوف هي سنة ، وهي ركعتان في كل ركعة ركوعان 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> يحدث ذلك في صلاة الخسوف (خسوف الشمس) 
> 
> صلاة الخسوف هي سنة ، وهي ركعتان في كل ركعة ركوعان 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


ما شاء الله
واضح إن فيه احتكار للمسابقة من بدايتها
أجابة صحيحية 
أحسنتي  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

الأخ الكريم الأزهري المصري
جميلة جدا المسابقة والصور المستخدمة لطرح الأسئلة وسجل النقاط
كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم
وان شاء الله أقدر أشارك معاكم.

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الأخ الكريم الأزهري المصري
> جميلة جدا المسابقة والصور المستخدمة لطرح الأسئلة وسجل النقاط
> كل سنة وانت طيب ورمضان كريم
> وان شاء الله أقدر أشارك معاكم.


كل عام وانت الى الله أقرب
والحمد لله ان المسابقة عجبتك
واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يوفقنا جميعا الى مرضاته
اللهم آمين

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> أحبتي في الله
> كل عام وأنتم الى الله أقرب وعلى الطاعة أدوم إلى الجنة أقرب وعن النار أبعد
> وجعل الله هذا الشهر هو خير من كل شهر مر عليكم في حياتكم
> ووفقنا الله واياكم فيه الى ما يحب ويرضى
> اللهم آمين
> مع مسابقة رمضان نتعلم معاً من أمور ديننا فالنبي يقول من يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين
> ...


*آمين آمين آمين* 
*ربنا يبارك فيك و يجزيك خير المسابقة معلوماتها جميلة فعلا* 
*و طريقة العرض متميزة...* 
*إن شاء لله أكون من المشاركين فيها و اقدر اجاوب علي إحدى أسئلتها* 

*أصدق تمنياتنا الطيبة لك اخي الكريم احمد*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *آمين آمين آمين* 
> *ربنا يبارك فيك و يجزيك خير المسابقة معلوماتها جميلة فعلا* 
> *و طريقة العرض متميزة...* 
> *إن شاء لله أكون من المشاركين فيها و اقدر اجاوب علي إحدى أسئلتها* 
> 
> *أصدق تمنياتنا الطيبة لك اخي الكريم احمد*


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة
وانتظر المشاركة من جميع الاعضاء بإذن الله
وجزاك الله خيرا عن ردك الطيب وبارك الله فيكش وغفر لنا ولك وجعلنا واياكم من الفائزين في هذاالشهر المبارك
اللهم آمين
كل عام وأنتم الى الله أقرب

----------


## الأزهري المصري

لوحة الشرف وتنفرد بها بوكي بوكي  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

الحلقة الثالثة واليوم الثالث من رمضان والسؤال الثالث

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك يا احمد وازي اخبارك
عاش من شافك :f: 
كويس والله ان رمضان خلانا نشوفك تاني :4: 
مسابقة جميلة 
كانت تايهة عني فين دي :: 
تسمحلي اشارك معاكم

تقبيل الحجر الاسود

اللي للاسف ما قدرتش اقبله لصعوبة الوصول اليه في موسم الحج
 ويدوب وصلت ليه بايدي وبس ... الحمد لله
يا رب المرة الجاية يحصل بقي ويكون لي نصيب فيها

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ازيك يا احمد وازي اخبارك
> عاش من شافك
> كويس والله ان رمضان خلانا نشوفك تاني
> مسابقة جميلة 
> كانت تايهة عني فين دي
> تسمحلي اشارك معاكم
> 
> تقبيل الحجر الاسود
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا الحمد لله تمام
كل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب وعلى الطاعة أدوم والى الجنة أقرب وعن النار أبعد
ويا ترى أخبار رمضان ايه عندكم في هولندا 
ان شاء الله تكونوا مبسوطين هناك  :f2: 
بالنسبة للإجابة فالاجابة صحيحة
اخيرا تم كسر احتكار بوكي للمسابقة :4: 
مبارك عليك النقطة
وان شاء الله المرة القادمة تستطعين الوصول الى الحجر وتقبيله
وربنا يرزقنا الحج جميعا
اللهم آمين

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## أهلاوى شديد

طب أنا كل ما أجى وأحاول أشارك ألاقى حد سبقنى فى الأجابة .. أقوم طالع

قولت بقى ما بدهاش المرة دى 

لازم أسيب تعليق وأقول فيه ..

كل عام وأنتم بخير .. ورمضان مبارك عليكم جميعاً ..

وألف شكر أخى الأزهرى على هذه المعلومات التى نكتسبها من وراء تلك المسابقة المفيدة 

تقبل تحيتى 

أخوك أهلاوى شديد

 :f2:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> طب أنا كل ما أجى وأحاول أشارك ألاقى حد سبقنى فى الأجابة .. أقوم طالع
> 
> قولت بقى ما بدهاش المرة دى 
> 
> لازم أسيب تعليق وأقول فيه ..
> 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير .. ورمضان مبارك عليكم جميعاً ..
> 
> وألف شكر أخى الأزهرى على هذه المعلومات التى نكتسبها من وراء تلك المسابقة المفيدة 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشي يا عم اهلاوي
بس انا هاقولك سر بس متقولش لحد عليه خالص
انا بحط المسابقة بعد الفجر بساعة تقريبا
يعني على الساعة 6 الصبح
بس من غير ما تقول لحد
ثم انت ازاي واخد راحتك في المنتدى هنا وحسام عمر معانا 
 ::  :: 
كل عام وانتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسابقة جميله جدا فعلا يا أحمد
انا مش هقدر أقولك أني هحاول أشارك 
لان معلوماتي للآسف ضعيفه  ::(: 
لكن هتابع إن شاء الله يوميا علشان أستفاد من المعلومات الرائعه دي

تسلم أيدك
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ما شاء الله مسابقة جميلة جداً
بس لسه واخد بالي منها دلوقتي

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مسابقة جميله جدا فعلا يا أحمد
> انا مش هقدر أقولك أني هحاول أشارك 
> لان معلوماتي للآسف ضعيفه 
> لكن هتابع إن شاء الله يوميا علشان أستفاد من المعلومات الرائعه دي
> 
> تسلم أيدك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايه ده
المشرف العام بنفسه هنا
 :y:  :y:  :y: 
يا عم لو عايز تشارك أنت تأمر ووممكن نبعت لحضرتك الأسئلة بالاجابات  ::  ::  :: 
كل سنة وأنت طيب ونفسي والله أشوفك قريب بإذن الله
ربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك الى كل خير
اللهم آمين

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> ما شاء الله مسابقة جميلة جداً
> بس لسه واخد بالي منها دلوقتي


أهلا وسهلا بك ابن رشد
وننتظر مشاركتك معنا بإذن الله
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى كل خير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

مع اليوم الرابع والسؤال الرابع والحلقة الرابعة من المسابقة

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ده بيصلي صلاة الجنازة
وصلاة الجنازة ليس فيها ركوع ولا سجود
في حفظ الله وامنه

----------


## boukybouky

> مع اليوم الرابع والسؤال الرابع والحلقة الرابعة من المسابقة


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أعتقد بتكون في صلاة الجنازة ( صلاة الغائب )

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

*أم أحمد و بوكي ...  هي ايه المسابقة حكر ليكم ... عايزين فرصتنا من فضلكم* 

*هو انا مش هاعرف الحق اعمل حاجة في المسابقة دي منكم و لا ايه !!! * 

*أحمد انت قولت بتنزلها بعد الفجر و النهاردة دخلت بعد الفجر بكتير ماكنش السؤال نزل... نزلته 9.20 * 
*ما تغير التوقيت و خليها بتوقيت مناسب شوية... اول تعملها كل مرة توقيت مختلف مثلا* 
*المهم ترحمنا من ام أحمد و بوكي*

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم

هى صلاة الجنازة ليس فيها سجود واحد

ايضا قد تكون الصلاة على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بها وضوء ولا سجود

يا باشمهندسة  بوكى هى مش المفروض تكون صلاة غائب لان صلاة الجنازة ليس فيها سجود نهائيا

وسيبى نقط بقى  الواد بودى  زعلان منك خالص

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ما شاء الله مسابقة جميلة جداااا

ألف مبروك للفائزين

ويارب نعرف نلحق حاجة

----------


## حنـــــان

لا أنا كده عمري ما حعرف أشارك خالص
يلا اديني متابعة يمكن في يوم أعرف أجاوب  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ده بيصلي صلاة الجنازة
> وصلاة الجنازة ليس فيها ركوع ولا سجود
> في حفظ الله وامنه


إجابة صحيحة أم أحمد
مبارك عليك النقطة وبفارق دقيقية واحدة عن بوكي  :y: 





> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أعتقد بتكون في صلاة الجنازة ( صلاة الغائب )
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


معلش الظاهر ان النت في هولندا أسرع من مصر وده طبعا حاجه منقدرش نتحكم فيها  :: 
لكن صلاة الجنازة مش شرط تكون على الغائب يعني هي للحاضر والغائب على السواء




> أم أحمد و بوكي ...  هي ايه المسابقة حكر ليكم ... عايزين فرصتنا من فضلكم
> 
> هو انا مش هاعرف الحق اعمل حاجة في المسابقة دي منكم و لا ايه !!!
> 
> أحمد انت قولت بتنزلها بعد الفجر و النهاردة دخلت بعد الفجر بكتير ماكنش السؤال نزل... نزلته 9.20
> ما تغير التوقيت و خليها بتوقيت مناسب شوية... اول تعملها كل مرة توقيت مختلف مثلا
> المهم ترحمنا من ام أحمد و بوكي


والله يا فندم انا دخلت بعد الفجر حوالي الساعة 6 كان المنتدى مقفول 
ويسأل في هذا الأمر المشرف العام الفني  ::sh:: 

السلام عليكم

هى صلاة الجنازة ليس فيها سجود واحد

ايضا قد تكون الصلاة على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بها وضوء ولا سجود

يا باشمهندسة بوكى هى مش المفروض تكون صلاة غائب لان صلاة الجنازة ليس فيها سجود نهائيا

وسيبى نقط بقى الواد بودى زعلان منك خالص 

اجابتك صحيحة ولكن متأخرة  :: 




> ما شاء الله مسابقة جميلة جداااا
> 
> ألف مبروك للفائزين
> 
> ويارب نعرف نلحق حاجة


ان شاء الله تحلقي تعملي حاجه
انتي كلمي شركة النت تفصل النت عن بوكي وهتلاحقي الموضوع تمام  :: 




> لا أنا كده عمري ما حعرف أشارك خالص
> يلا اديني متابعة يمكن في يوم أعرف أجاوب


بإذن الله بكره الساعة 6 تكون المسابقة الجديدة جاهزة
شدي حيلك  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

مع اليوم الخامس والسؤال الخامس والحلقة الخامسة

----------


## Amira

*الجراد ... و الله أعلم* 

*الحمد لله ان النهاردة الجمعة و مافيش شغل*

----------


## Amira

*هو الجراد فإنه لو طبخ أو شوي لا يلزم أن يُزكى قبل ذلك لأن ميتة الجراد حلال، وقد قال ?: " أحلت لنا ميتتان ودمان أما الميتتان فالحوت والجراد " رواه ابن ماجة وغيره .* 


*دي الاجابة بإستفاضة من نتيجة البحث*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *الجراد ... و الله أعلم* 
> 
> *الحمد لله ان النهاردة الجمعة و مافيش شغل*


أخيرا تم فك الاحتكار  :: 
مبارك عليكِ النقطة
إجابة صحيحة
 :: 
بارك الله لأمتي في بواكيرها 
بارك الله فيكم :Biggrin:

----------


## طائر الشرق

الواحد  منحسة معاه خالص ::mm:: 

كل مرة يجى متأخر

شكل هالغم المسابقة

حلال عليك النقطة :Ranting2: 
 ولو انى باقولها مش من قلبى الاسود الحقود :Evil 2:

----------


## boukybouky

> أخيرا تم فك الاحتكار 
> مبارك عليكِ النقطة
> إجابة صحيحة
> 
> بارك الله لأمتي في بواكيرها 
> بارك الله فيكم


كده برضه يا احمد معاهم علية انا و الغلبانة ام احمد 

على فكرة احنا بنفوت بمزاجنا علشان بس الحسد  :: 

مبروك يا اميرة ان شاء الله تكون آخر نقطة لك هنا هههههه

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## حنـــــان

طيب عالأقل أميرة طالت نقطة
أنا مش عارفة أشارك خااااالص
بس أنا مش بنق عليكي يا أميرة ربنا يزيد ويبارك كده وتجاوبي صح على طول  :: 
ماينفعش يا أزهري تغير المعاد كل يوم عشان كل واحد يلحق له سؤال  ::(:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> لواحد منحسة معاه خالص
> 
> كل مرة يجى متأخر
> 
> شكل هالغم المسابقة
> 
> حلال عليك النقطة
> ولو انى باقولها مش من قلبى الاسود الحقود


يا عم أنا قلت لك اللي فيها
لازم تعمل لهم بلوك من النت خالص أو على الاقل من المنتدى  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الواحد  منحسة معاه خالص
> 
> كل مرة يجى متأخر
> 
> شكل هالغم المسابقة
> 
> حلال عليك النقطة
>  ولو انى باقولها مش من قلبى الاسود الحقود





> كده برضه يا احمد معاهم علية انا و الغلبانة ام احمد 
> 
> على فكرة احنا بنفوت بمزاجنا علشان بس الحسد 
> 
> مبروك يا اميرة ان شاء الله تكون آخر نقطة لك هنا هههههه
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،


أنتو غلابة !!!! :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2: 
الحمد لله اني انا صاحب المسابقة ومش مشترك في الاجابات مع الاعضاء
ده أنا حاسس لو حاولت أجاوب المسابقة اللي انا حطيتها الاقيكم جاوبتوا قبلي  :2:

----------


## Amira

> كده برضه يا احمد معاهم علية انا و الغلبانة ام احمد 
> 
> على فكرة احنا بنفوت بمزاجنا علشان بس الحسد  
> مبروك يا اميرة ان شاء الله تكون آخر نقطة لك هنا هههههه 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،





> طيب عالأقل أميرة طالت نقطة
> أنا مش عارفة أشارك خااااالص
> بس أنا مش بنق عليكي يا أميرة ربنا يزيد ويبارك كده وتجاوبي صح على طول 
> ماينفعش يا أزهري تغير المعاد كل يوم عشان كل واحد يلحق له سؤال


*خونة و عملاء  مستخسرين فيا البوينت!!!! * 

*خير يا أزهري مافيش سؤال النهاردة و لا ايه ؟ و لا قررت تغير ميعاد السؤال ؟*

----------


## طائر الشرق

مستيك وربنا


وعلى فكرة يا عم انا ازهرى زيك اوكى

يعنى خللى بالك منى السؤال مثلا  تبعته فى رسالة على موبيلى قبلها بساعة 

اقوم اجاوبه  قبل ما يتكتب

ولما اميرة  تشك ان فى حاجة فى الموضوع  نقوم محامى  يقعد القضية عشر سنين  يكون هى سابت المنتدى والحمدلله


وما تنساش انا ازهرى زيك يعنى خللى بالك منى

تقبل تحياتى  يا زهرى يا زمل 














انا ازهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم السادس والسؤال السادس

 ما تقول في إمام يصلي إلى جهة الغرب ويتابعه مأمومون بعضهم يصلي إلى الغرب وبعضهم يصلي إلى الشمال وصحت صلاة الجميع ولا إعادة عليهم مع اختلاف وجهاتهم في الصلاة .

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ده بيصلي في الحرم المكي

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> مستيك وربنا
> 
> 
> وعلى فكرة يا عم انا ازهرى زيك اوكى
> 
> يعنى خللى بالك منى السؤال مثلا  تبعته فى رسالة على موبيلى قبلها بساعة 
> 
> اقوم اجاوبه  قبل ما يتكتب
> 
> ...




اهلا وسهلا بأبناء الأزهر
طالما الموضوع فيه أزهرية يبقى الحل سهل جدا
وهو أسئلة صعبة
متقلقش هنكسب بإذن الله  ::  ::  :good:

----------


## Masrawya

هذا في الحرم المكي حول الكعبة, فإن الإمام يستقبل الكعبة وتكون جبهته للغرب مثلاً, والكعبة في وجهه ويتابعه المأمومون وهم ملتفون حول الكعبة كل إلى جهة .

----------


## boukybouky

> اليوم السادس والسؤال السادس
> 
>  ما تقول في إمام يصلي إلى جهة الغرب ويتابعه مأمومون بعضهم يصلي إلى الغرب وبعضهم يصلي إلى الشمال وصحت صلاة الجميع ولا إعادة عليهم مع اختلاف وجهاتهم في الصلاة .


هذا المأموم يصلي في الحرم المكي حول الكعبة, فإن الإمام يستقبل الكعبة وتكون جبهته للغرب مثلاً, والكعبة في وجهه ويتابعه المأمومون وهم ملتفون حول الكعبة كل إلى جهة 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ده بيصلي في الحرم المكي


ما شاء الله
اجابة صحيحة وسررررررررررررررررررررريعة
انا ملحقتش احط الرد اللي بعديه
يللا مبارك عليكم النقطة  ::

----------


## محمود_مي

لاشيئ

----------


## طائر الشرق

كنت عارفه بس ما كنتش هنا للاسف

ياعم انت كمان افهمنى بقلك  خليك معايا على الخط

----------


## ابن البلد

دي الإجابة الوحيده اللي كنت عرفها  ::(: 
يا خساره ملحقتش بقه

----------


## الأزهري المصري

مع اليوم السابع والحلقة السابعة والسؤال السابع

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> كنت عارفه بس ما كنتش هنا للاسف
> 
> ياعم انت كمان افهمنى بقلك  خليك معايا على الخط


يللا يا عم
الناس ملها اوف لاين
اظهر وبان عليك الأمان  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> دي الإجابة الوحيده اللي كنت عرفها 
> يا خساره ملحقتش بقه


انا لسه عندي امل فيك يا أبو حميد :2: 
بس لازم نوقف  بوكي وأم أحمد يومين ثلاثة كده عشان الناس التانية تجاوب معانا في المسابقة ::stpd::

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الاجابه :

هو داخل الكعبة ويُلحق به ما كان داخل الحجر فإنه مكان تستحب فيه النافلة ولا تصلى فيه الفريضة.

والله اعلم

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله تكون الاجابه صحيحه 
والحمد لله اننى عرفت اخيراً اتواجد من ضمن اصحاب الاجابات انا متابعه من اول يوم ومش عارفه اسبق واجاوب
مسابقه ممتازة
جعلها الله فى ميزان اعمالك الصالحه

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> السلام عليكم
> الاجابه :
> 
> هو داخل الكعبة ويُلحق به ما كان داخل الحجر فإنه مكان تستحب فيه النافلة ولا تصلى فيه الفريضة.
> 
> والحمد لله اننى عرفت اخيراً اتواجد من ضمن اصحاب الاجابات انا متابعه من اول يوم ومش عارفه اسبق واجاوب
> مسابقه ممتازة
> جعلها الله فى ميزان اعمالك الصالحه


ما شاء الله إجابة صحيحة
وهناك كسر جديدي للاحتكار
مبارك عليك النقطة أختنا الكريمة
وبارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة
ووفقنا وإياكم الى ما يحب ويرضى
اللهم آمين

----------


## طائر الشرق

حلال عليكم النقط

اقول ايه بس  ده نصيب 

كل ده بسببك يا ازهرى  لو تعرف تزقلى سؤالين من غير ما يحسو والله نعمل شغل مية مية

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا لسه عندي امل فيك يا أبو حميد
> بس لازم نوقف  بوكي وأم أحمد يومين ثلاثة كده عشان الناس التانية تجاوب معانا في المسابقة


انا كنت عارف إجابه السؤال ده كمان  ::(: 

حجر اسماعيل  ::(: 

بس للآسف أنت بتنزل المسابقه تقريبا وأنا داخل انام ولا أيه ؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> حلال عليكم النقط
> 
> اقول ايه بس  ده نصيب 
> 
> كل ده بسببك يا ازهرى  لو تعرف تزقلى سؤالين من غير ما يحسو والله نعمل شغل مية مية


طيب يا عم انا هاجيب الاسئلة الصعبة دلوقتي عشان كله يدخل بيته  ::  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الثامن والسؤال الثامن

----------


## ابن البلد

> اليوم الثامن والسؤال الثامن


أيواااانن
أي حد بيصلي صلاة جماعة 
وأتلخبط
 :hey: 
فممكن ميسجدش سهو

يارب تطلع صح بقه

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> أيواااانن
> أي حد بيصلي صلاة جماعة 
> وأتلخبط
> 
> فممكن ميسجدش سهو
> 
> يارب تطلع صح بقه


أنا مش مصدق عنيا
اجابة رائعة
طبعا فيه اجابة اخرى وهي ان هذا الرجل يصلى جنازة فليس فيها سهو
أما عن تلك الاجابة : فالمأموم يأتم بالامام فلو أخطا المأموم لا يسجد للسهو لأنه لا يسعه مخالفة أمامه في الصلاة ولا يسجد الامام لخطأ المأموم لأنه متبوع وليس تابع
باركالله فيك اخي الحبيب
ومبااااااااااااااااااارك عليك النقطة
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا مش مصدق عنيا
> اجابة رائعة
> طبعا فيه اجابة اخرى وهي ان هذا الرجل يصلى جنازة فليس فيها سهو
> أما عن تلك الاجابة : فالمأموم يأتم بالامام فلو أخطا المأموم لا يسجد للسهو لأنه لا يسعه مخالفة أمامه في الصلاة ولا يسجد الامام لخطأ المأموم لأنه متبوع وليس تابع
> باركالله فيك اخي الحبيب
> ومبااااااااااااااااااارك عليك النقطة


الله يبارك فيك يا رب
وشكرا أنك نزلت السؤال المرة دي بدري 

والحمد لله أني عرفت أجاوب
وآسف ان كنت جاوبت بالعاميه بقه  ::$: 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> الله يبارك فيك يا رب
> وشكرا أنك نزلت السؤال المرة دي بدري 
> 
> والحمد لله أني عرفت أجاوب
> وآسف ان كنت جاوبت بالعاميه بقه


يا عم حلو بالعامية
الحمد لله انك عرفت تقتنص النقطة
مبارك عليك يا باشا ::no2::  ::no2:: 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم التاسع والسؤال التاسع

----------


## Amira

*هو يوم 13 من ذي الحجة و لايجوز صيامه لانه من ايام التشريق المباركة*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

أنه يوم 13من أيام التشريق للحاج

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *هو يوم 13 من ذي الحجة و لايجوز صيامه لانه من ايام التشريق المباركة*


 :Ranting2:   :Ranting2:   :Ranting2:   :Ranting2:

----------


## Amira

*13 ذي الحجة* 
*في أيام التشريق وهي 11 ، 12 ، 13 من ذي الحجة ، فاليوم الثالث منها وهو الثالث عشر هو أول الأيام البيض المستحب صيامها ومع ذلك لايجوز صيامه منهذا الشهر*

----------


## Amira

> 


* الحمد لله إني كتبت مشاركة مصغرة في الاول و روحت جبت تفصيل الإجابة* 

*أحمد جزاك الله خيرا عنا* 
**

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> * الحمد لله إني كتبت مشاركة مصغرة في الاول و روحت جبت تفصيل الإجابة* 
> 
> *أحمد جزاك الله خيرا عنا* 
> **


 ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

مبـــــــــــــــــــارك يا أميرة
وبفارق 29 ثانية عن أهلاوي شديد  ::  :: 
ربنا يتقبل منا جميعا
اللهم آمين

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم العاشر والسؤال العاشر

----------


## Masrawya

هذا في حق المحرم يلزمه أن يغسل ما يقع على ملابس إحرامه من طيب

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> هذا في حق المحرم يلزمه أن يغسل ما يقع على ملابس إحرامه من طيب


وجه جديد معنا في المسابقة  :: 
إجابة صحيحة 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## boukybouky

احمد مش حلو كده خالص  ::mm:: 
معاد المسابقة وحش اوي علي  الاقل خليه متغير 
و الا انت مستقصدني بقى  :: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري

والله يا بوكي أنا مشكلتي فعلا في المواعيد
عشان انا بخرج الصبح وبرجع على الفطار بالظبط وممكن افطر بره كمان
فربنا ييسر أحاول انزل مرات من المسابقة بعد الفطار بإذن الله عشان تكون الفرص متساوية
وربنا يتقبل منا جميعا صالح الأعمال

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الحادي عشر والسؤال الحادي عشر

----------


## أحلى كلمة

يوم خروج الدجال

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم وقت خروج الدجال

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أخيرا لاحقت مرة

كنت غير المواعيد من زمان يا أزهرى

الاجابة تانى

يوم خروج المسيح الدجال

من الفرحة بقى

----------


## hazem3

ماشي يا احلي كلمة الف مبروك


اهي معلومات . ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدجال. قلنا: يا رسول الله ما لبثه في الأرض؟ قال: أربعون يوماً: يوم كسنة، ويوم كشهر، ويوم كجمعة، وسائر أيامه كأيامكم، قلنا يا رسول الله: فذلك اليوم الذي كسنة أيكفينا فيه صلاة يوم؟ قال: لا اقدروا له قدره

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الله يبارك فيك يا حازم

أهو من بعض ما عندكم*

----------


## hazem3

> *الله يبارك فيك يا حازم
> 
> أهو من بعض ما عندكم*




محسساني اني بجاوب في اي سمبقاة يعني :4:  ::cop::  ::cop::

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أنت بتغزى العين

فأما بنعمة ربك فحدث

ربنا يوعدنا جميعا*

----------


## محمد الثالث

مبروك يا احلي كلمه

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الله يبارك فيك يا محمد

أهى هى دى الروح الرياضية*

----------


## hazem3

> *أنت بتغزى العين
> 
> فأما بنعمة ربك فحدث
> 
> ربنا يوعدنا جميعا*




احسن حاجة انا وانتي عمالين نتكلم اقولك الف مبروك وتقوليلي من بعض ما عندكم والعين والغين وازهري اساسا خد بعضه وسابنا وخرج :Omg: 

يلا الف مبروك تاني 

واما بنعمة ربك فحدث

ماشي  انا يدوبك معيييش غير مركز حلو في ازمن الجميل ونقطتين في الرياضة وزيهم في المكتبة وكام نقطة كده في العلمية 

يعني محصلتش ام احمد  :y:  :y: 

اهو حدثت بس هما يعني مش كتير

ما انتي مكتسحة كل المسابقات :Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*فين دا بس حرام عليك

دا انت صايم*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ما شاء الله على الروح الرياضية  :: 
إجابة صحيحة 
بارك الله فيكم
والجميل بجد الروح التنافسية الموجودة في المنتدى
وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أنا موجود يا جماعة
كنت بفكر بس في زمن وضع السؤال الثاني عشر عشان محدش يلحقه خالص  ::  :: 
ربنا يبارك في الجميع

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أفضل شىء انك تعمل حركة تمويه وتنزله دلوقتى*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

انا جيت  ::  :: 

اليوم الثاني عشر والسؤال الثاني عشر

----------


## أم أحمد

عصر يوم الجمعة

لانه هيكون قبلها صلاة الجمعة وصلاة الفجر من نفس اليوم
والمغرب والعشاء من اليوم اللي قبلها

----------


## hazem3

صلاة العصر ليوم الجمعة

----------


## hazem3

> عصر يوم الجمعة
> 
> لانه هيكون قبلها صلاة الجمعة وصلاة الفجر من نفس اليوم
> والمغرب والعشاء من اليوم اللي قبلها







ام احمد مش سايبالي مسابقات خالص  :Wacko:  :Wacko: 

ليييييييييييه كده كل حاجة مكتسحاها

----------


## الأزهري المصري

شفت جبت السؤال المرة ده سهل جدا 
جبته بعد صلاة عصر يوم الجمعة  ::  :: 
مبارك عليك النقطة أم أحمد :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 
ومعلش يا حازم
بجد ربنا يكون في عونك  :4:  :4:

----------


## ابن البلد

مينفعش كمان صلاة ظهر في يوم العيد الأول ؟
قبلها هيكون
صلاة العيد جهريا 
وصلاة الفجر
وصلاة العشاء
وصلاة المغرب

؟

----------


## محمد الثالث

مبروك يا ام احمد
هو اجابتك ممكن تكون صح يا ابن البلد
بس اظن ان السؤال علي الصلوات الفرض
مش السنة و صلاة العيد سنة مؤكده زي ما انت عارف

مش عارف انا عامل فيها فلحوس ليه و انا
مش بفهم حاجة في حاجة

----------


## طائر الشرق

هههههههههه
انا جيت بس اثبت وجودى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> مينفعش كمان صلاة ظهر في يوم العيد الأول ؟
> قبلها هيكون
> صلاة العيد جهريا 
> وصلاة الفجر
> وصلاة العشاء
> وصلاة المغرب
> 
> ؟


عارف يا ابو حميد
اكتر حاجه بتعجبني في اجابات انها بتكون بعد تفكير عميق
والله بجد مش بهزر  :: 
طبعا صلاة العيد سنة واحنا نقصد الفروض
ربنا يوفقنا دائما الى طاعته

----------


## nariman

*مسابقه جميله جداا*
*انا استفدت من كل الأسئله اللى تم طرحها وأجوبتها*
*ان شاء الله ألحق أجاوب مره*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أهلا بك يا ناريمان 
وربنا يوفقك الى كل خير 
وان شاء الله يكون لك من الخير نصيبا

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الثالث عشر والسؤال الثالث عشر

----------


## Masrawya

هما الاذنان فأن السنه ان يمسحهما فى وقت واحد بكلتا ايديه

----------


## Amira

*هما الأذنان*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

إجابة صحيحة وسريعة
بارك الله فيكم  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الرابع عشر والسؤال الرابع عشر

----------


## nariman

* هذا البول هو من حيوان يؤكل لحمه كالشاه أو الابل ونحوها وبولها وغائطها طاهر*

----------


## ابن البلد

أعتقد أيضا بول الطفل الرضيع قبل الأكل 
بوله طاهر
علي ما اعتقد

----------


## الأزهري المصري

الإجابتان صحيحتان
بارك الله بكما
إجابة ناريمان صحيحة 
وكذلك إجابة ابن البلد فالطفل الذي لا يتغذى الا على الرضاعة من امه فبوله طاهر
بارك الله بكما ووفقكما الى كل خير

----------


## محمد الثالث

او ممكن انه يكون مصاب بمرض سلس البول
ممكن؟؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

بالنسبة لمريض سلس البول فطهارته تعتمد على الوقت أي أنه يتطهر لكل وقت على حده فإذا خرج وقت الصلاة التي تطهر له يكون بهذا وضوئه قد انتقض ولا يصح له الصلاة حتى يتوضأ من جديد وكذلك يزيل أثر ما به من نجاسة

----------


## ابن البلد

> الإجابتان صحيحتان
> بارك الله بكما
> إجابة ناريمان صحيحة 
> وكذلك إجابة ابن البلد فالطفل الذي لا يتغذى الا على الرضاعة من امه فبوله طاهر
> بارك الله بكما ووفقكما الى كل خير


 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
هي بوكي بس تبعد هي وأميرة شوية 

واحنا نجاوب علي طول بس لما أعرف  ::

----------


## boukybouky

> هي بوكي بس تبعد هي وأميرة شوية 
> 
> واحنا نجاوب علي طول بس لما أعرف


مالك انت بس و مال بوكي و اميرة  ::mm:: 

ما انت اهو بايت في المسابقة عمال تحل الله ينور  :4: 

هو النق ده اللي جايب الواحد ورا و اديني اهو لا لاحقة اشوف المسابقة و الا حتى احلها  ::-s: 

ربنا ما يجعلنا صاحب و له عينين  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الخامس عشر والسؤال الخامس عشر

----------


## أم أحمد

ده ايه؟؟؟

ممكن يكون ارتد والعياذ بالله

----------


## ابن البلد

يعني أيه ولا شيء من دواعيه ؟

----------


## ابـن عـز

ممكن يكون المجاهد 

المحارب فى المعركه 

مش عارف 

انا بقول انا  و نصيبى  بقى  

تحياتى ازهرى 

تسلم ايدك 

ابن عز

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هناك مفطرات أخرى غير الاكل والشرب والجماع

مثل مثلا

القيء : ثبت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( من استقاء عمداً فعليه القضاء 

إخراج الدم 

الحجامة : ذهب الإمام أحمد إلى أن الحجامة تفطر واستدل بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( افطر الحاجم والمحجوم )

نقل الدم بالإبرة : لو أخذ الدم فيما يسمى بالتحليل ، أو التبرع لمنحه للمريض فإذا كان هذا الدم كثيراً فإنه يلحق بالحجامة ، وأما الدم القليل بالإبرة ، وما يؤخذ للتحليل فالصحيح أنه لا يفطر لكونه ليس حجامة ولا يلحق بها . 


الضرب بالإبرة : وفيه تفصيل فإذا كانت الحقنة مغذية ومقوية فإنها تفطر 

وهناك أيضا مفطرات معنوية التي تنقص الصيام كما ورد في الحديث الشريف ( ليس الصيام عن الطعام والشراب إنما الصيام عن اللغو والرفث )
فعلى الصائم أن يمسك عن الكلام السئ الذي فيه مضرة عليه ومشقة حتى يجوز أجر الصيام كما تقدم .*

----------


## أم أحمد

> يعني أيه ولا شيء من دواعيه ؟


يعني اي شئ من مفطرات الصيام

بمعني ان الراجل ده لم يفعل شئ من مفطرات الصيام
وبرغم كده اصبح فاطر

----------


## nariman

*رجل ارتد والعياذ بالله*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أم أحمد وأحلى كلمة وناريمان إجابة صحيحة بارك الله فيكم
وهناك أمور آخرى مثل أن ينوى أنه سيفطر فإذا نوى أفطر ولولم يأكل 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 



> ممكن يكون المجاهد
> المحارب فى المعركه


لا يا عم ابن عز
اجابتك مش صحيحة
وأهلا بك في المسابقة  ::  :: 





> يعني أيه ولا شيء من دواعيه ؟


دواعيه المقصود بها دواعي الجماع أي مقدماته كالقبلة وما نحوها 
وفي الأمر تفصيل لا داعٍ لبحثه هنا
ولكن نذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن للشيخ في القبلة ومنعها للشاب لأختلاف الحال
وكذلك إذا اسمتنى الرجل فسد صومه ويمسك حتى غروب الشمس ويقضى صوم يومه
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقنا جميعا الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## الأزهري المصري

وانتصف الشهر ومع اليوم السادس عشر

----------


## boukybouky

هذا يقع من في الجُنب إذا توضأ للنوم أو الأكل كما جاء في السنة فإنه لا يجوز له أن يصلي بهذا الوضوء لأن جنابته باقية ولا يرفعها إلا الغسل. 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم

هذا يقع من في الجنب إذا توضأ للنوم أو الأكل كما جاء في السنة فإنه لايجوز له أن يصلي بهذا الوضوء لأن جنابته باقية ولا يرفعها إلا الغسل .

----------


## om elbanat

برافوووو بوكى سبقتينى 
شكرا استاذ الازهرى

----------


## Amira

> هذا يقع من في الجُنب إذا توضأ للنوم أو الأكل كما جاء في السنة فإنه لا يجوز له أن يصلي بهذا الوضوء لأن جنابته باقية ولا يرفعها إلا الغسل. 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*هانكدب بقى في رمضان  مش قولتي هاتقومي تصلي* 
*ايه اللي جابك هنا .. دا انا فاتحة الصفحة و قاعدة مستنية السؤال ...* 
*بتضحكي عليا يا ريهام * 
*عموما مبارك عليكي النقطة  .. انا و أنتي واحد* 

*يا أحمد ما تبعد عن المواعيد اللي بتسهرنا و تجيب لينا تأخير و خصم و حاجات من دي *

----------


## الأزهري المصري

بوكي : اجابة صحيحة
أم البنات : سبقتك بها بوكي  :: 
أميرة: أنا بس بشوف إذا كانت المسابقة أهم ولا الشغل
والحمد لله عرفت  ::  ::  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> هذا يقع من في الجُنب إذا توضأ للنوم أو الأكل كما جاء في السنة فإنه لا يجوز له أن يصلي بهذا الوضوء لأن جنابته باقية ولا يرفعها إلا الغسل. 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،





> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا يقع من في الجنب إذا توضأ للنوم أو الأكل كما جاء في السنة فإنه لايجوز له أن يصلي بهذا الوضوء لأن جنابته باقية ولا يرفعها إلا الغسل .


ده أنتم بتغشوا بقه من حته واحده  ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم السابع عشر والسؤال السابع عشر

----------


## om elbanat

> اليوم السابع عشر والسؤال السابع عشر


 هذا رجل يصلي نافلة غير فريضه
 والنافلة يجوز فيها للمصلي الصلاة جالساً مع قدرته على القيام
 ولكن له نصف أجر القائم " والله اعلم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

إجابة صحيحة وسريعة أم البنات
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الثامن عشر والسؤال الثامن عشر

----------


## golden lion

اللهم فقهنا فى الدين ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*هذا الرجل قد نسى صلاة الفجر وتذكرها وهو جالس فى صلاة الجمعة فعندما تذكرها قام وصلاها


"من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك "*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أجابة صحيحة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## hazem3

نفسي في يوم الحقها 

يلا الف مبروك

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم التاسع عشر والسؤال التاسع عشر

----------


## om elbanat

> اليوم التاسع عشر والسؤال التاسع عشر


السلام عليكم
الطائر هو الهدهد

----------


## الأزهري المصري

إجابة صحيحة 
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى كل خير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم العشرون والسؤال العشرون

----------


## Amira

هذا رجل دخل مع الإمام في صلاة المغرب في الركعة الثانية في جلوس التشهد منها ، ولم يدرك ركوعها ، ثم قام الإمام فقام معه وهي تعتبر له الأولى ثم لما سلم الإمام قام وأتى بركعة واعتبرت في حقه الثانية فأتى بالتشهد ، ثم قام للثالثة وأتى فيها بالتشهد أيضآ ، فهذه أربع تشهدات في صلاة واحدة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

إجابة صحيحة 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الواحد والعشرون والسؤال الحادي والعشرون

----------


## Amira

*السؤال صعب يا أحمد .. حتي السيرش مش نافع*

----------


## nariman

*وأنا كمان*

----------


## أم أحمد

ربما يكون قد احدث...فتفسد صلاته
مش عارفة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السؤال ده عشان نعطي فرص متساوية للجميع 
وصعب تجدوه في محركات البحث
لازم الناس تتعب شويه
حاولي مرة آخرى وأنا معاكم بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## boukybouky

أعتقد يكون المصلي لم يكمل اول ركعة في الظهر و أذن العصر عليه

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

و ممكن و الله اعلم 
يكون لما سمع آذان العصر مثلا غير نيته لأن يصلي العصر بدل الظهر و تغيير النية يبطل الصلاة

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## Amira

*فيه اجابة و الله أعلم بردو* 

*فإن من أحرم في صلاة الظهر عند أذان العصر فلا مانع من إكمالها، بل إنه الواجب، إلا إذا أحرم الإمام بنفس الصلاة التي يريد أداءها فله في هذه الحالة إن كان يمكنه إكمال شفع والالتحاق بالإمام قبل فوات ركعة أن يفعل ذلك؛ وإلا قطع ودخل مع الإمام.*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

طيب أنا هأسهل عليكم السؤال
الصلاة بطُلت لأن وضوءه انتقض بمجرد سماعه أذان العصر

هل من مجيب  ::

----------


## أم أحمد

> طيب أنا هأسهل عليكم السؤال
> الصلاة بطُلت لأن وضوءه انتقض بمجرد سماعه أذان العصر
> 
> هل من مجيب


طيب ما انا قولت انه ممكن يكون احدث
هو الحدث ده مش بينقض الوضوء :Poster Oops:

----------


## hazem3

هو في حاجة انا بجد مش عارف اذا كنت هخرف ولا ايه 

في ناس مثلا بتنوي انها تتوضأ لصلاة الظهر بس يعني قبل الوضوء ينوي ان الوضوء ده للظهر فقط 

فلما ان عليه العصر انتقض وضوءه ببطلان النية دي 

معلش قدركم انكوا معايا في المنتدي

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> طيب ما انا قولت انه ممكن يكون احدث
> هو الحدث ده مش بينقض الوضوء


أختاه
أنا أقول أن وضوءه انتقض لسماعه الأذان وليس للحدث!!

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> هو في حاجة انا بجد مش عارف اذا كنت هخرف ولا ايه 
> 
> في ناس مثلا بتنوي انها تتوضأ لصلاة الظهر بس يعني قبل الوضوء ينوي ان الوضوء ده للظهر فقط 
> 
> فلما ان عليه العصر انتقض وضوءه ببطلان النية دي 
> 
> معلش قدركم انكوا معايا في المنتدي


مين ده!!!!!!!!!!! ::eek:: 
 :: 
لا طبعا أنت كلامك مش صحيح لكن أنت قريب من الصح
فكروا شويه وركزوا

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
استاذ ازهرى فعلا سؤال صعب بس اللى عاجبنى جدا انى قرأت كثير وبحثت اكثر عن اجابه 
ولو كان عندى وقت كنت  بحثت فى كتبى وفتحت فقه السنه للبحث عن الاجابه
خلاص ياريت بقى تعرفنا الاجابه

----------


## الأزهري المصري

طيب أسهل صورة للسؤال ولو محدش عرف هأقولكم على الاجابة
من الذي ينتقض وضوءه لخروج الوقت
اعتقد كده الأمر أصبح واضح

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 

أعتقد والله أعلم أن من ينتتقض وضوءه بخرج الوقت هو المعذور ، والمعذور هو من به سلس بول أو انفلات ريح أو استحاضة وماشابه ذلك

----------


## الأزهري المصري

إجابة صحيحة د/ مصطفى
بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى كل خير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الثاني والعشرون والسؤال الثاني والعشرون

----------


## hazem3

وصحت صلاته طبعا 

ولا لا طبعا دي تفرق

----------


## hazem3

ده اكيد كده كان بيقرأ اية فيها سجود فلما قراها وجب عليه السجود

----------


## hazem3

كان فيها سجدة في قراءته فسجد ثم قام واكمل  صلاته

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أخيرا يا حازم 
 ::  :: 
إجابة صحيحة
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى كل خير

----------


## حنـــــان

مش فاهمة!  ::'(: 
اشرحوا اكتر

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أي نقطة لم تفهمنيها
هل تقصدين سؤال السجود أم ماذا؟

----------


## حنـــــان

أيوه يا أزهري... أخر سؤال ده... لا فاهمة السؤال ولا فاهمة الاجابة  ::  معلش واحدة واحدة عليا كده بقى واشرح ينوبك فيا ثواب.

----------


## the_chemist

> مش فاهمة! 
> اشرحوا اكتر


السلام عليكم

يوجد في القرآن الكريم آيات يجب السجود عند تلاوتها وعددهم حوالى 14 آية

وأول آيات السجدة في ترتيب المصحف هي الآية 206 من سورة الأعراف

وتجدين أمام هذه الآيات علامات في المصحف تحدد لك أن تقفي عن القراءة والسجود هنا

وعند قراءة هذه الآيات في الصلاة يجب السجود ثم الرفع وإستكمال القراءة ولو بآية واحدة ثم الركوع واستكمال الصلاة

برجاء أن يكون الشرح قد وصل ببساطة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أبو أمنية سبقني  :: 
بس أزيد عليه حاجه بسيطة
أن آيات السجود الموجودة في القرآن نجده مع أوامر للسجود بمعنى أننا نجد قول الله سبحانه وتعالى :كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب
وقوله :فاسجدوا لله واعبدوا
وقوله: وله يسجدون
وقوله :فما لهم لا يؤمنون وإذا قُريء عليم القرآن لا يسجدون

وهذه هي آيات السجود ويسمى سجود تلاوة
وحكمه أن العلماء اختلفوا في حمه بين واجب وسنة مؤكدة وإن كان الأرجح أنه سنة مؤكدة بمعنى أن ممكن الواحد يسيبه لكن الأفضل أن الواحد يعمله
ولكن إذا قريء المصلي إحدى آيات السجود في الصلاة فيقطع القراءة ويسجد ثم يقوم فيكمل صلاته
ويسن في سجود التلاوة الدعاء بــ: سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وشق سمعه وبصره بحوله وقوته (فتبارك الله أحسن الخلقين)
أو :اللهم اكتب لي بها عندك أجرا وضع عني بها وزرا واجعلها لي عندك ذخرا وتقبلها مني كما تقبلتها من عبدك داود ..
ويسجد الامام ويتبعه المأموم في السجود
ارجو أن أكون قد أوضحت الأمر

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الثالث والعشرون والسؤال الثالث والعشرون

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 

أعتقد والله أعلم

أن هذا رجل لم يجد الماء فتيمم لأداء الصلاة 

ولما سمع صوت الماء فسدت صلاته 
لأن التطهر بالتيمم يبطل بوجود الماء

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أحسنت د/مصطفى
إجابة صحيحة
بارك الله فيكم
فالمعلوم أنه إذا حضر الماء بطُل التيمم

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

كلمة حق يجب أن تقال

حقيقة لاأدرى كيف فاتتنى هذه المسابقة الطيبة طوال الفترة السابقة ... ولكن عندما قدر الله لى أن اشارك فيها ليومين متتاليين .... عدت لمتابعة الأسئلة من البداية 
والحق يقال أن اختيار الأسئلة موفق للغاية ويمس بعض الجوانب التى تغيب عن الكثيرين 
بارك الله فيك ولك أخى الأزهرى


علامة تعجب !!!!!



> بالنسبة لمريض سلس البول فطهارته تعتمد على الوقت أي أنه يتطهر لكل وقت على حده فإذا خرج وقت الصلاة التي تطهر له يكون بهذا وضوئه قد انتقض ولا يصح له الصلاة حتى يتوضأ من جديد وكذلك يزيل أثر ما به من نجاسة


عندما قرأت جميع الأسئلة والإجابات والتعليقات  
تعجبت من عدم توصل أحد من المشاركين إلى حل السؤال الحادى والعشربن
رغم إن أخانا الأزهرى وضع إجابته فى أحد تعليفاته على الإجابات (الافتباس أعلاه)

أشكرك مرة أخرى أخى الأزهرى على هذه المسابقة الطيبة
وأدعو الله لك بالتوفيق

----------


## حنـــــان

الكيميائي
الأزهري
أشكركم جدا على الشرح
بس أنا كمان كانت عندي مشكلة في السؤال اللي قبل ده نمرة 21
وشكرا جدا على اهتمامكم

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
حنان 
السؤال 21 وضوء المعذور

والمعذور هنا من به سلس بول أو انفلات ريح أو استحاضة 
وهو مالايتوقف أثناء أداء الصلاة بمعنى أن هذه نواقض للوضوء بالنسبة للشخص العادى
أما بالنسبة للمعذور فبتوضأ لكل وقت ويبطل وضوءه بدخول الوقت التالى بالرغم من وجود مثل هذه النواقض المستمرة (لاتتوقف)

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت 
وفى نتظار توضيح أخونا الأززهرى إن كان هناك خطأ

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقنا الله واياكم الى ما يحب ويرضى
وقد أوضحت أخي الحبيب في الله فجزاكم الله خيرا
لكن أحب أن أضيف :أن المعذور من به مرض يمنعه من استمرار الطهارة 
ويدخل في ذلك مع سلس الريح والاستحاضة وانفلات الريح الرعاف (وهو مرض يصيب الأنف وتجعله يخرج الدم بصورة دائمة)
وأرى والله أعلم أن يدخل في ذلك من كان عنده نزيف ما بعد عملية أو ما شابه مما لا يحترز
والمعذور يتوضأ للوقت ويتنقض وضوءه بخروج الوقت
وعلى المعذور تعصيب أو محاولة منع نزول هذه النجاسة بمعنى أن يجتهد في منع نزول البول أو ما نحوه قدر استطاعته وما خرج بعد ذلك فلا شيء عليه فيه
ولا يجوز للمعذور أن يؤم الناس (أي لا يكون إماما) إلا إذا كانوا من معه من أصحاب الأعذار أيضا

----------


## حنـــــان

د. مصطفى
الأزهري
متشكرة جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير  :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الرابع والعشرون والسؤال الرابع والعشرون

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 

ربما هذا الرجل يؤدى صيام كفارة (شهرين متتابعين)
فإذا ما أفطر فى اليوم الستين 
وجب عليه إعادة الكفارة كلها فضاع عليه صيام تسع وخمسين يوم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أحسنت أخي الحبيب في الله
بارك الله فيكم
وننتظر منكم أن توضح لنا ما هي الكفارات التي يجب فيها صيام شهرين متتابعين
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكمم ورحمة الله
الكفارات التى يجب فيها صيام شهرين متتابعي،
1-كغارة القتل الخطا (إذا لم يجد عتق رقبة) فاكفارة هنا عتق رقبم فإن لم يجد  صيام شهرين متتابعين مع وجوب الترتيب
  ويلحق بكفارة القتل الخطأ القتل العمد إذا عفا أولياء القتيل فهنا تجب الدية والكفارة
2-كفارة الظهار (غتق رقبة - صيام شهرين متتابعين - إطعام ستين مسكيناً ) والترتيب واجب هنا أيضاَ
3- كفارة الجماع فى نهار رمضان وهى مثل كفارة الظهار بنفس الترتيب

أرجو أكون قد أصبت 
وأسأل أخى الأزهرى التوضيح إن كان هناك خطأ أو لبس

----------


## الأزهري المصري

بارك الله فيك الإجابة صحيحة ومتكاملة
وأضيف أن بعض العلماء ذهبوا إلى أن من أفطر بنهار رمضان عامدا سواء بطعام أو شراب أو جماع تكون عليه الكفارة والقضاء وهو قول الحنفية
وإليه أميل
والله أعلى واعلم

----------


## فرفوته

اين سؤال اليوم؟؟؟

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الخامس والعشرون والسؤال الخامس والعشرون

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> اين سؤال اليوم؟؟؟


آسف عن التأخر أختنا الكريمة

----------


## nariman

*الرجل اذا تزوج أربعه* *نسوه ثم طلقت واحده فلا يتزوج حتى تنتهى عدتها*
*وكذلك اذا كان متزوجا إمرأه وأراد الزواج بأختها.*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أحسنت أختنا الكريمة بارك الله فيكم
وهذا كله يكون مع الطلاق الرجعي وليس الطلاق البائن

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم السادس والعشرون والسؤال السادس والعشرون

س26 :ما هو الحيوان الذي يقتل في الحل والحرم؟

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
أعتقد أنها (الحية)
والله أعلم

----------


## drmustafa

إضافة لما سبق 
وجدت أقوال أخرى تشير إلى أن الفأر أيضاًَ يمكن أن يقتل فى الحل والحرم

ننتظر من أخونا الأزهرى الإجابة الصحيحة (الحية) أم (الفأر) أم كلاهما

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*كلا الاجاباتين صحيحة
بارك الله فيك
فالحديث يقول :خمس فواسق يقتلن في الحل والحرم: الحية والغراب الأبقع، والفأرة، والكلب العقور، والحديا. رواه مسلم.*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم السابع والعشرون والسؤال السابع والعشرون

س 27: من المعلوم ان التكلم في الصلاة بغير الذكر والقرآن والدعاء يُبطل الصلاة, ولكن هناك رجل تكلم قبل أن ينتهي من صلاته ولم تبطل الصلاة فكيف هذا ؟

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
ربما تكون الإجابة هكذا والله أعلم

لو تكلم بكلام الناس كلاماً قليلاً وكان ناسياً أنه في الصلاة لم تبطل، وأما ذكر الله فلا يبطل ولو كان متعمداً. 

فى أمان الله

----------


## drmustafa

إضافة
من تكلَّم ناسياً في الصلاة، أو جاهلاً، أو مكرهاً، فإنه لا شيء عليه، وصلاته صحيحة، ويدل لهذا حديث معاوية بن الحكم –رضي الله عنه- في صحيح مسلم (537): لما تكلَّم في الصلاة لم يأمره النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- بإعادة الصلاة، وإنما قال: "إن هذه الصلاة لا يصلح فيها شيء من كلام الناس، إنما هو التسبيح والتكبير وقراءة القرآن" والله أعلم. 
منقول (من موقع الإسلام اليوم-الفتاوى والدراسات)

----------


## الأزهري المصري

هو لم يتكلم ناسيا بل متعمدا!!

----------


## ابن البلد

> اليوم السابع والعشرون والسؤال السابع والعشرون
> 
> س 27: من المعلوم ان التكلم في الصلاة بغير الذكر والقرآن والدعاء يُبطل الصلاة, ولكن هناك رجل تكلم قبل أن ينتهي من صلاته ولم تبطل الصلاة فكيف هذا ؟


مش عارف أزهري
بس أعتقد ممكن لو تكلم متعمد لإيقاف أو منع أذي معين

----------


## الأزهري المصري

هو يجوز له قطع الصلاة لمنع الأذي
ولكن هنا تكلم في الرجل قبل ان تنتهي الصلاة وأتم صلاته من غير نسيان ولا جهل!

----------


## hazem3

السلام عليكم 

هو ممكن يكون تكلم بحروف ليست من حروف الهجاء 

كمن استعطف كلبا 

اي انه لاتفسد بالصوت الذي لا هجاء له 

هو ده انا متاكد منه بس مش عارف اذا كان هو المقصود ولا لا

----------


## ابن البلد

> هو يجوز له قطع الصلاة لمنع الأذي
> ولكن هنا تكلم في الرجل قبل ان تنتهي الصلاة وأتم صلاته من غير نسيان ولا جهل!


طيب يمكن بيصلح للإمام في الصلاة
يعني أوقات ناس بتفكر الإمام بأنه نسي حاجه زي ركوع أو سجود أو ركعه كامله

----------


## الأزهري المصري

إجابتك تحمل جزء من الاجابة الصحيحة
فعند علماء المالكية يجوز للمأموم أن ينبه الإمام على خطأه إذا كان ذلك في مصلحة الصلاة كان يقول له اجلس فقد قمت الى الخامسة أو ما شابه لكن جمهور العلماء قالوا ببطلان الصلاة في تلك الحالة
لكن هناك حالة وهذه الحالة جاءت في حديث صحيح ان احد الصحابة تكلم ورد عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن ينتهوا من الصلاة
فهل من مجيب !

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*إذا خاطب الرجل الله أو الرسول كقوله: السلام عليك يا رسول الله فلا تبطل الصلاة لكن بشرط تضمنها ثناء عليه*

----------


## طائر الشرق

لا تلك الحادثة حدثت مع سيدنا ابى سفيان

عندما اتى من سفره وكان النبى يصلى فعطس احد المصلين فشمته ابا سفيان 

فنهره اصحاب النبى بضرب افخاذهم

وحينما انتهى النبى من صلاته  اعلمه ان الله قد  منع التكلم فى الصلاة

----------


## الأزهري المصري

لا هذه ولا تلك
انتظر الإجابة  ::

----------


## Amira

*انا وجدت اجابة في النصح.. بس مش فاهمها بصراحة ... * 
*ياريت توضح يا أحمد*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أنت كمان بتراقبيني  ::  :: 
ما حصل ان النبي كان يصلي الظهر فصلي ركعتين ثم سلم (أي قبل انتهاء الصلاة كاملة) فقال ذو اليدين :أقصرت الصلاة أم نسيت فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصدق ذو اليدين فقال الصحابة نعم يا رسول الله ,فقاموا فصلوا ركعتين ثم سجدوا للسهو
وهذا ما أردته أن النبي والصحابة تكلموا قبل أن تنتهي الصلاة
أما الكلام في الصلاة للحاجه كتنبيه الإمام الى خطأ في صلاته فلم يجز هذا الأمر إلا علماء المالكية أما جمهور العلماء فقولهم فساد الصلاة
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## Amira

> أنت كمان بتراقبيني 
> ما حصل ان النبي كان يصلي الظهر فصلي ركعتين ثم سلم (أي قبل انتهاء الصلاة كاملة) فقال ذو اليدين :أقصرت الصلاة أم نسيت فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصدق ذو اليدين فقال الصحابة نعم يا رسول الله ,فقاموا فصلوا ركعتين ثم سجدوا للسهو
> وهذا ما أردته أن النبي والصحابة تكلموا قبل أن تنتهي الصلاة
> أما الكلام في الصلاة للحاجه كتنبيه الإمام الى خطأ في صلاته فلم يجز هذا الأمر إلا علماء المالكية أما جمهور العلماء فقولهم فساد الصلاة
> أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت
> وبارك الله فيكم


*ده جوجل مش أنا * 

*و طبعا وضحت الرؤية ... جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اليوم الثامن والعشرون والسؤال الثامن والعشرون
س 28:قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قال لأخيه والإمام يخطب صه فقد لغى, ولكن هناك رجل تكلم والإمام يخطب ولم تُلغى جمعته.
فكيف هذا؟

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
ربما تكون الإجاة هى مايلى والله أعلم

هذا رجل تحدث مع الإمام 

*



لأنه إذا ما أنصت الجميع أمكن للخطيب أن يوصل صوته إلى أكثر عدد، وأمكن للجميع أن يستفيدوا من صوته. أما إذا كان المتحدث مع الإمام فالإمام سيوقف الخطبة، ويتكلم مع من كلمه، فلا يفوته ولا غيره شيء من كلام الخطيب؛ لأنه سيوقف الخطبة حتى يجيبه على سؤاله أو كلامه، ثم يستأنف خطبته. ونعلم جميعاً قصة الأعرابي الذي جاء ودخل المسجد والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب، فقال: يا رسول الله ادع الله لنا أن يسقينا، وشكا له تقطع السبل وجفاف الأراضي ونحو ذلك، فرفع صلى الله عليه وسلم يديه وهو في الخطبة واستسقى وسقوا، ثم جاء بعد ذلك وقال: ادع الله أن يرفعها عنا. فدعا الله وسأله، وقد كانوا لم يروا الشمس أسبوعاً، فانقشع السحاب وخرجوا يمشون في الشمس. وهكذا يأتي الرجل والرسول يخطب فيقول: يا محمد! علمني الإسلام، فيترك الخطبة، وينزل إلى الرجل ويعلمه، ثم يصعد المنبر ويكمل خطبته. فالكلام مع الخطيب ليس فيه شيء، وكذلك كلام الخطيب مع الحاضرين، فحينما دخل رجل وجعل يتخطى الرقاب، ترك صلى الله عليه وسلم الخطبة وقال: (اجلس فقد آنيت وآذيت). وآخر جاء وجلس، فترك الخطبة وسأله: (أصليت ركعتين -أي: التحية-؟ قال: لا. قال: قم فاركعهما وتجوز فيهما) . إذاً: فكلام الإمام مع المصلي أو أحد المصلين مع الإمام خارجٌ عن هذا النهي؛ لأنه لا يفوت مصلحة، بل يأتي بمصلحة جديدة


*

----------


## Amira

*ممكن يكون هذا الرجل تكلم محادثا الخطيب* 
* فالكلام مع الخطيب ليس فيه شيء، وكذلك كلام الخطيب مع الحاضرين،* 
*فحينما دخل رجل وجعل يتخطى الرقاب، ترك صلى الله عليه وسلم الخطبة وقال: (**اجلس فقد آنيت وآذيت**). وآخر جاء وجلس، فترك الخطبة وسأله: (**أصليت ركعتين -أي: التحية-؟ قال: لا. قال: قم فاركعهما وتجوز فيهما**) . إذاً: فكلام الإمام مع المصلي أو أحد المصلين مع الإمام خارجٌ عن هذا النهي؛ لأنه لا يفوت مصلحة، بل يأتي بمصلحة جديدة.*

*و قال حاجة تانية* 
*إذا كان الإنسان في مؤخرة المسجد فلا يسمع الخطيب ولا يدري ماذا يقول، وكذلك إذا وجد المكبر وتعطل الجهاز فلم يسمع المصلي من الخطيب، أيجوز له أن يتكلم؟ بعضهم يقول: له ذلك إذا كان بتلاوة القرآن، وإذا كان بالتسبيح، وإذا كان بالاستغفار، لأنه ذكر، وقد قال تعالى :* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِي لِلصَّلاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ** [الجمعة:9]* 

*ده من موقع إسلام ويب ...*

----------


## drmustafa

أميرة
معلش سبقتك المرة دى

لو اعرف انك موجودة كنت سبتك تجاوبى انت الأول

----------


## Amira

> أميرة
> معلش سبقتك المرة دى
> لو اعرف انك موجودة كنت سبتك تجاوبى انت الأول


*و لا يهمك يا د.مصطفي * 
*الواحد بيعرف حاجات جديدة عليه من البحث و دي في حد ذاتها استفادة جميلة* 

*بس هي مش المرة دي بس يا دكتور *

----------


## الأزهري المصري

الاجابات صحيحة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*السؤال التاسع والعشرون واليوم التاسع العشرون

س29: زنا رجل محصن ولم يرجمه الإمام,فكيف هذا؟*

----------


## Amira

*اللي فهمته من البحث ان ده بيكون في حالة زواج المتعة* 

*



			
				الزوجة المتعة التي لا تأتيه الا في وقت من النهار وهي ليست معه في كل وقت فلا تعدّ محصنة للزوج ، وبما أن الزوجة المتمتع بها لا يجب على الزوج نفقتها فهي مجبورة على ان تشتغل لتقويت نفسها ، فهي ليست دائمة عند الزوج ، بل قد لا تأتيه الا في وقت معين ، كالليل مثلاً ، وعلى هذا فلا يكون الزوج معها على هذه الصورة محصناً . بمعنى : انه إذا زنا لا يرجم بل يجلد
			
		

*

----------


## drmustafa

محاولة للإجابة والله أعلم بصحتها من عدمه
ربما يكون هذا الرجل لم يقر بالزنا أو لم يشهد عليه أربعة شهود رأوا فعل الزنا رؤية العين

----------


## drmustafa

أميرة
إجابتك ريما تكون ادق
فى انتظار تعليق أخونا الأزهرى

----------


## boukybouky

اميرة و د/ مصطفى مش نرحم نفسنا شوية و الا إيه  ::mm:: 

مش معقول كده رمضان هيخلص و احنا مش عارفين ناخد لنا نقطة  :: 

كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري

الاجابات غير صحيحة ولي عودة للتعليق عليها بإذن الله تعالى
حاولوا مرة آخرى

----------


## drmustafa

شفتى يابوكى طلعت الإجابة غلط
حاولى انت بقى

----------


## Amira

> اميرة و د/ مصطفى مش نرحم نفسنا شوية و الا إيه 
> 
> مش معقول كده رمضان هيخلص و احنا مش عارفين ناخد لنا نقطة 
> 
> كل سنة و انتم طيبين و بخير 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*اهو طلعنا غلط احنا الاتنين * 

*اعملك فيكي ايه*

----------


## hazem3

هو ممكن يكون  

الرجل مع جاريته (ما ملكت الايمان )

----------


## hazem3

هو طبعا مش زني بس دي اقرب حاجة اعرفه

----------


## boukybouky

أعتقد الرجل الذي لم يرجمه القاضي كان عبدا مملوكا .. وعقوبة العبد 

نصف عقوبة الحر ولذلك لم يرجم 

في رعاية الله،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري

الاجابة الصحيحة هي إجابة بوكي
طبعا لو جامع جاريته فهو حلاله الذي أحل الله له ولا جناح عليه
انما العبد اذا زنى فعليه نصف ما على الحر والرجم لا ينصف فلا يرجم
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم الى كل خير

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> *اللي فهمته من البحث ان ده بيكون في حالة زواج المتعة 
> 
> الزوجة المتعة التي لا تأتيه الا في وقت من النهار وهي ليست معه في كل وقت فلا تعدّ محصنة للزوج ، وبما أن الزوجة المتمتع بها لا يجب على الزوج نفقتها فهي مجبورة على ان تشتغل لتقويت نفسها ، فهي ليست دائمة عند الزوج ، بل قد لا تأتيه الا في وقت معين ، كالليل مثلاً ، وعلى هذا فلا يكون الزوج معها على هذه الصورة محصناً . بمعنى : انه إذا زنا لا يرجم بل يجلد*


ايه يا أميرة
بتنقلي من موقع شيعي  :Lookaround2:

----------


## Amira

> ايه يا أميرة
> بتنقلي من موقع شيعي


*تصور الرد عملي إيحاء بإني عاملة جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون * 

*عموما انا لما عملت البحث كنت بدور علي إجابة للسؤال و في الواقع مابصتش ورا الموقع هو شيعي و لا سنة* 
*و الاوقع انه شيئ ماوردش بذهني إطلاقا مطلقا...* 

*أخي الكريم* 
*شكرا علي معلومة الموقع اللي اكاد اكون مش فكراه* 
*و الشكر الاكبر علي الاستفادة و التحفيز للبحث في امور دينية كنت اجهل منها الكثير*

*عيد سعيد عليكم و علينا و علي الإمة الإسلامية إن شاء الله*

----------


## ابن البلد

فين سؤال 30 بقه يا أحمد 
 :4: 
أنا مستعد أهوو

----------


## الأزهري المصري

امسك يا عم احمد السؤال الأخير
س30: رجل ظاهر من امرأته فأراد أن يعود فيما قال فكانت عليه الكفارة ولأنه لا يملك رقبة يعتقها فصام شهرين متتابعين ولكنه أفطر في خلال هذين الشهرين أكثر من يوم إلا أن فطر هذه الأيام لم يفسد كفارته.فكيف ذلك؟

----------


## drmustafa

الإجابة والله أعلم
أن فطر المريض أثنماء صيام الكفاة لايقطعها

----------


## drmustafa

كذلك إذا تخلل الأيام زمان يحرم صيامه



> فإن تخلل صومها أي الكفارة صوم شهر رمضان أو فطر واجب كفطر العيد أو الفطر لحيض أو نفاس أو جنون أو مرض مخوف أو فطر الحامل والمرضع لخوفهما على أنفسهما لم ينقطع التتابع . ويقضي الأيام التي أفطرها مع بقية الشهرين بدءا من اليوم الرابع عشر من ذي الحجة . قال ابن قدامة في المغني وهو يتكلم عن التتابع في صيام الكفارة : إذا تخلل صوم الظهار زمان لا يصح صومه عن الكفارة مثل أن يبدأ الصوم من أول شعبان فيتخلله رمضان ويوم الفطر، أو يبتدئ من ذي الحجة فيتخلله يوم النحر وأيام التشريق، فإن التتابع لا ينقطع بهذا، ويبني على ما مضى من صيامه. اهـ .


من موقع إسلام ويب

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أحسنت بارك الله فيكم
إن دخل في أيام الكفارة يومي العيد أو أيام التشريق وجب عليه الفطر ويتم بعد ذلك ولا شيء عليه

----------


## drmustafa

أخى الأزهرى
استفدت كثيرا من المسابقة والأسئلة كلها 
فين سجل انقاط والترتيب العام 

حب استطلاع بقى الواحد عاوز يعرف مشاركته فى آخر عشر أيام بس وصلته لحد فين

----------


## ابن البلد

> أخى الأزهرى
> استفدت كثيرا من المسابقة والأسئلة كلها 
> فين سجل انقاط والترتيب العام 
> 
> حب استطلاع بقى الواحد عاوز يعرف مشاركته فى آخر عشر أيام بس وصلته لحد فين


فين الفائز يا أحمد
عايزين نوزع الجوايز
 :: 
 :f:

----------


## mirooo

جزاكم الله كل الخير علي المسابقة
تابعت اغلب الحلقات
واستفدت معلومات كثيرة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
وعيدكم سعيد

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*النتيجة النهائية هي : 
1	بوكي
2	بوكي
3	أم أحمد
4	أم أحمد
5	أميرة
6	أم أحمد
7	أم البنات
8	ابن البلد
9	أميرة
10	مصراوية
11	أحلى كلمة
12	أم أحمد
13	مصراوية
14	ناريمان ,ابن البلد
15	أم أحمد, أحلى كلمة
16	بوكي
17	أم البنات
18	أحلى كلمة
19	أم البنات
20	أميرة
21	د مصطفى
22	حازم
23	د مصطفى
24	د مصطفى
25	ناريمان 
26	د مصطفى
27	لم يجب أحد
28	د مصطفى
29	بوكي
30	د مصطفى

*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*الفائزون هم 

المركز الأول هو : د.مصطفى بعدد 6 نقاط
المركز الثاني أم أحمد بعدد 5 نقاط
المركز الثالث بوكي بوكي بعدد 4 نقاط

الف مبروك للفائزين*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

> جزاكم الله كل الخير علي المسابقة
> تابعت اغلب الحلقات
> واستفدت معلومات كثيرة
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> وعيدكم سعيد


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة وجزاكم الله خيرا عن مروركم 
وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب

----------


## boukybouky

يااااااه اخيراً كسب في مسابقة  :: 

و الله كويس اوي و بجد ديه مسابقة يعني نفخر اننا كسبنا فيها 

و ربنا يبارك لك يا أحمد على المعلومات الرائعة اللي عرفناها 

و يا ريت بجد تكملها و تستمر هتكسب فينا ثواب و الله  :f: 
و الف مبروك drmustafa المركز الأول  :f2: 
الف مبروك أم أحمد المركز الثاني  :f2: 
دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

بارك الله فيك بوكى 

ألف مبروك لك المركز الثالث 
وألف مبروك لام احمد المركز الثانى 


أما أخى العزيز الأزهرى 
فأدعو أن يجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته 
وياريت تستمر المسابقة زى ماقالت بوكى 

شكرا لك أخى على المعلومات المفيدة وتشجيعنا على البحث والاطلاع

----------


## nariman

*الف مبروووك للفايزين*
*بجد كانت مسابقه هادفه وجميله*
*تحياتى أخى الأزهرى*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

الازهرى المصرى

المسابقة كانت قيمة قوى

وعرفنا منها معلومات كتيرة جداااا

ياريت تستمر ولو يوم واحد فى الاسبوع

وألف مبروووك لجميع الفائزين

 الف مبروك drmustafa المركز الأول  :f2: 

الف مبروك أم أحمد المركز الثاني  :f2: 

الف مبروك بوكى بوكى المركز الثالث  :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

> *الف مبروووك للفايزين*
> *بجد كانت مسابقه هادفه وجميله*
> *تحياتى أخى الأزهرى*


بارك الله فيك أختنا العزيزة 

فعلا كانت مسلبقة هادفة وجميلة

----------


## drmustafa

> الازهرى المصرى
> 
> المسابقة كانت قيمة قوى 
> وعرفنا منها معلومات كتيرة جداااا 
> ياريت تستمر ولو يوم واحد فى الاسبوع 
> وألف مبروووك لجميع الفائزين 
> الف مبروك drmustafa المركز الأول  
> الف مبروك أم أحمد المركز الثاني  
> الف مبروك بوكى بوكى المركز الثالث


 بارك الله فيك أختنا العزيزة أحلى كلمة
شكرا على تهنئتك الرقيقة 
أؤيد اقتراحك باستمرار المسابقة ولو يوم واحد فى الأسبوع

----------


## الأزهري المصري

عدنا إليكم كما وعدناكم
فأين أنتم
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread109383.html

----------

